# Zugriff auf Access-Datenbank



## jobu0101 (3. Jul 2009)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand eine Seite, auf der gut beschrieben ist, wie ich mit Java in Verbindung mit einer Access-Datenbank gehe?


----------



## maki (3. Jul 2009)

Such mal nach JDBC-ODBC Bridge, sollte aber nicht produktiv eingesetzt werden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jul 2009)

Datenbankverbindung (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## jobu0101 (4. Jul 2009)

Ich danke vielmals, werde das in den nächsten Stunden mal probieren


----------

